# New Daughter =)



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

DW with DD born yesterday!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

A new Outbacker!!!! Congratulations!!!!!






























Brad


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

SaveFerris said:


> DW with DD born yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 241


*Congratulations!!!!!*
*Hoping all is well*
*Mom and the Baby look Healthy & Happy!!!*
*I am sure Dad is as well Behind the Lens!!!*​


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Congrats! Now get three more, and you can upgrade to a 31RQS!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Welcome to the World, little one!!!*


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Congrats -







welcome little Outbacker!!*


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congratulations on the new Outbacker!!!









-CC


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Congradulations!!!

Walter


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

CONGRATS TO ALL OF YOU !!!!!

As the new little one might say.....


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. Yep, she is healthy, and I could not be happier!









Based on her food consumption to date, we will need to plan future camping trips with a lot more food (and diapers).


----------

